# Minnesota Needs A Center Badly



## kentuckyfan13 (Dec 26, 2003)

i think that minnesota should Trade Wally for 2 first round picks, or 1 lottery pick


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

I doubt you could trade Wally for a future 2nd round draft pick.


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

*hi*

/agreed


----------



## freakofnature (Mar 30, 2003)

I'd give up an early 2nd rounder for him right now and let him sit and heal the rest of the season.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Almost every team on the NBA needs a Center. It won't be easy to get a good one.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

kandi will be coming back sooner or later. he's a better center than 80% of the league has.


----------



## SilentOneX (Feb 9, 2004)

:laugh: 

Aren't you exaggertating or what? Well of course not, I look at most teams they don't have centers with better basketball skills.

We need a center topic is getting old. We have been wanting a center for a very long omitting Rasho well not since he don't really get that many rebounds and get aggressive off the boards.


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

Wally for 2 first round picks?
He is not even worthy of a 2nd round pick.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Supposedly Kandi is back this week, along with Wally. We're about to find out what this team can do.


----------



## SilentOneX (Feb 9, 2004)

Yes... It was said that Kandi and Wally are expected to come back within this week. I don't know about Hudson and his nagging ankle injury.


----------



## twolvesguy (Jan 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Air McNair 09</b>!
> Wally for 2 first round picks?
> He is not even worthy of a 2nd round pick.


You're kidding right?? :uhoh: 

Oh I forgot, The old what have you done lately. 

Well, in Wally's last healthy season, he was an All-Star. In only his 2nd year in the league. His injuries have not been of the chronic type that would threaten his career. He is worthy of at the Very least a top 10 pick. However, I wouldn't trade him for a draft pick unless it was a top 10 pick, or I was specifically targetting someone. 

To say he isn't worthy of a 2nd round pick is just plain ignorant.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Wasn't it 01-02? Drafted in '99? Or was he an all-star in 00-01 as well?

Even the Wolves have their 2nd-rd pick. Wally isn't THAT bad. If he gets back to health, he'll probably make more shots than he misses. As a shooter. In this NBA? That's sublime. And he can challenge for the 3-pt FGP crown. What's a low-first rounder that's not "a project"? A random combo-guard or big man lacking skill?

He's a solid shooter who can score in bunches. He should just catch and shoot. He CAN do that well. He SHOULD do that, and do it well. But he can be stupid.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Wally is a very good player, I don't think anyone is saying he isn't. However, he has a terrible contract -- it's for something like $60 million over the next six years or so. For a guy that is at best a nice second option and might be at his best as a third option, that is just way too much. Yes, he was an all-star one time, but even that year all he gave was something like 18 PPG and 5 RPG. Very nice stats, but worth $10 million a year? I don't think so.


----------



## twolvesguy (Jan 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> Yes, he was an all-star one time, but even that year all he gave was something like 18 PPG and 5 RPG. Very nice stats, but worth $10 million a year? I don't think so.


Nobody is saying Wally is a #1 scoring option, nor are we saying he is a star. 

I was simply replying to the rediculous comments that he isn't worth a 2nd round draft selection. 

Outside of the Lakers, who were brought together for a one-year run, I challenge anyone to find a better 4th scoring option on a team than Wally.


----------



## SilentOneX (Feb 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>twolvesguy</b>!
> Outside of the Lakers, who were brought together for a one-year run, I challenge anyone to find a better 4th scoring option on a team than Wally.


Good thing is, we've got the additions of Sam Cassell and Spree. Nuff said.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

If u need a center we'll give u Corie Blount for KG?Fair enough don't u think?


----------



## SilentOneX (Feb 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>greekbullsfan</b>!
> If u need a center we'll give u Corie Blount for KG?Fair enough don't u think?


Ew. There is absolutely no way that Kevin McHale is doing that worthless trade.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Wally's contract and recent injury issues make him untradable. Simple as that. 

If he can stay healthy and productive for a couple of seasons, his trade value will rise as his contract comes closer to ending.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>twolvesguy</b>!
> 
> 
> Nobody is saying Wally is a #1 scoring option, nor are we saying he is a star.
> ...


No sane GM would trade a 2nd rounder for Wally for his contract alone. That, combined with the fact that he's played something like 30 regular season games in 2 years makes him as close to untradeable as you get.


----------



## twolvesguy (Jan 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> 
> No sane GM would trade a 2nd rounder for Wally for his contract alone.


Are you willing to put this quote to a vote? 

Go ahead and put this down on the General Board. 

"Would you want your team to trade a 2nd round pick for Wally Szczerbiak". 

I'll bet you any amount of money the consensus would be YES!


----------



## SilentOneX (Feb 9, 2004)

Yes, no question. Is Wally becoming an injury proned player?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>twolvesguy</b>!
> 
> 
> Are you willing to put this quote to a vote?
> ...


Anyone who understood the salary cap would vote "NO." People like yourself, who obviously don't, would not understand that his contract issues alone makes him a very unattractive trading piece and coupled with the fact that he never plays, there's no way another team does it.

The only teams that could trade a second rounder for him are teams that are under the salary cap enough that they can swallow Wally's contract and still be under that salary cap. Those teams are the Denver Nuggets and the Utah Jazz.

I do not have enough interest to find out what the general population thinks, because I already know I'm right about this. But you can go put it to a vote yourself, if you like, since you're so eager to find out the results. Ask if the Utah Jazz would be smart to deal _anything_ as low as a second round pick for Szczerbiak.


----------



## twolvesguy (Jan 16, 2004)

You're making an awful lot of assumptions about me rawse. 

You say I have no idea how the Salary cap works because I think Szczerbiak is worth more than a 2nd round pick? :uhoh:

I'm well aware of how it works, and I'm also aware that the likelyhood of Szczerbiak being dealt by today deadline are less than slim. Not so much because of the amount of his salary, but because he is still a BYC player. Now, I'll asume you understand what this means cause you obviously know everything there is to know about basketball. If Wally was to be traded though, it would likely come in the offseason, where 80% of all trades occur anyways. During this time, there are usually a few more teams with sufficient cap room. 

BTW: Taylor & McHale have already stated via KFAN Radio here in Mpls, that there have been a few teams interested in dealing for Wally. They must have offered their 3rd round pick though. :grinning: 

Kids today? :uhoh:


----------



## SilentOneX (Feb 9, 2004)

The trade deadline is already past. It is nearly 2 hours ago since that deadline but trades are still in talks because the league said so even after deadline. The one thing is that Wally has not dealt yet so looked like that way that we're are going to keep him. According to Star Tribune, Flip has said that from that trade range of 10, they were around 1 or 2 which was unlikely.


----------

